
Realtime comms data for the The Apollo 11 Lunar Landing - ColinWright
http://www.firstmenonthemoon.com/
======
omegant
AWESOME, my heart beat was going up along Neil´s, ( I am pilot I can "almost"
relate at how the feeling can be that final feet! given the huge distance of
course.)

